# High Excursion Subwoofer Grills - DIY or Other



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm looking for something to protect my SI Mag. I know PE offers the 4-bar aluminum model but I was hoping for something that offered a little more protection. What has anyone made and/ or bought? I have enough DIY skillz (akin to computer hacking skills, numchuck skills, ect) to make my own, I'm just looking for some ideas.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Tsunami-FMDG1...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1197925840&sr=1-1


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

waffle grille from PE. It wont be "enough" excursion capacity, but with spacers, countersunk subwoofer, etc, one can cleverly install the grille.

It's ugly, but with grillecloth, its pretty. scotchguard, and its waterproof.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Tsunami-FMDG1...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1197925840&sr=1-1


 LOL, that thing is hideous. I want more protection as well.




Whiterabbit said:


> waffle grille from PE. It wont be "enough" excursion capacity, but with spacers, countersunk subwoofer, etc, one can cleverly install the grille.
> 
> It's ugly, but with grillecloth, its pretty. scotchguard, and its waterproof.


Not bad, not bad at all. Has anyone done this and have pics?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Ive done this. But I don't believe my subwoofer is a mega excursion subwoofer. If I made a liberal guestimate I would ballpark myself at .5-.75 inches (12-20ish mm) one way xmech. .75 would really, really be pushing the prediction.

On the other hand, the waffle grille in my car sits ON the subwoofer gasket, no issues. If you were to install a .75 inch spacer, that should enable 1.5 inches of one way mechanical travel. ballpark.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

parts express charged me $9 to ship the $6 grille >.<


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

this company makes high excursion grilles


http://www.millionbuy.com/adbabg10bq.html

http://www.millionbuy.com/adbabg15bq.html


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

zukiaudio said:


> this company makes high excursion grilles
> 
> 
> http://www.millionbuy.com/adbabg10bq.html
> ...












  

Sorry, I had to. Thanks for the suggestion, just looking for something a little cleaner and more low key. I suppose I could just wrap them in grille cloth.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

MDF or HDPE with performated metal from PE for a DIY route.

or

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24552&highlight=grill


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24552

Maybe the Alpine grills from this thread?


----------

